# Final Fantasy XIV Online



## Solidavius (3. Juni 2009)

http://www.finalfantasyxiv.com/

Die offizielle Seite ist da. Inkl. Trailer in HD, Screenshots vom Trailer, Artworks 

Es SIND die FFXI-Rassen, ich sehe Hume, Tarutaru, Mithra, Galka und Elvaan.
Sehr seltsam aber mich erfreut dieser Anblick ^^
Scheinbar ist es aber eine ganz neue Welt (wie immer bei FFs)

Wie erwartet hat man sich gebessert nach dem FFXI-Launch.
Das Spiel soll (Ende) 2010 weltweit gleichzeitig erscheinen (in englisch, japanisch, deutsch und französisch)

MMORPG, Es wird natürlich monatliche Gebühren kosten.

Kommt für PC und PS3

Producer ist von FF1,2,3 und 11
Director von FF9 und 11
Art-Director aber diesmal von FF12 (und Vagrant Story)
Musik wieder von Uematsu (wobei bei den FFXI Addons auch andere ran durften)



Wenn es sich auf die Tugenden von FFXI stützt hätte ich doch noch ein MMORPG, das mit FFXI mithalten kann bzw. überhaupt  ähnliches bietet und zu dem ich wechseln könnte falls ich noch Zeit für mmorpgs finde ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (3. Juni 2009)

hmm ich habe vorhin die Presse con gesehen. (Live Stream)
Das MMO ist only für das PSN von sony gedacht.
Only PS3...

Nur weill das andere FF online für Pc Xbox etc raus kam.
Kommt du also zu der ansicht das es für PC kommt?

Oder woher hast du deine (neue!?) meldung das es für Pc kommt!?

Weill ich lese von sony die info hier :
*Hierbei handelt es sich um das PS3-Exklusivspiel Final Fantasy XIV - Online.*

Ich werde es natürlich kaufen..
Es gibt nix besseres wie FF.


----------



## Tonkra (3. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Weill ich lese von sony die info hier :
> *Hierbei handelt es sich um das PS3-Exklusivspiel Final Fantasy XIV - Online.*



hieß erst so.. aber auf der offiziellen i-net seite (oben) steht unter information:

Plattform:

PS3 , *Windows*

find ich auch gut so.. ich weiß nicht warum, ich spiele MMorpgs aber lieber auf dem pc.


----------



## RomanGV1 (3. Juni 2009)

Auch für PC  

Es zeigt sich also dass "exklusiv" auch bei PS3-Games ein dehnbarer Begriff ist  

-----------------------------

Darauf ein MOD von 4 P

Das ist bei Microsoft auch nicht anders - siehe "Exklusivtitel" wie BioShock (mittlerweile auch portiert), Alan Wake oder Splinter Cell Conviction (beide auch für PC in Arbeit). 

--------------------------------



Naja ist schon seltsam was man heute als "exklusiv" bezeichnet wird und was es bedeutet..
Damals war es so.. man sagt "exklusiv" und WUSSTE only da sonnst nix.
Heute kommt es wohl überall..
Weill es ja sogar "zeitverträge gibt etc.. also nur auf zeit dann auch xxxx usw..


ok also ich find es gut.
Dann werde ich denke ich die Pc version kaufen.


----------



## evergrace (3. Juni 2009)

geil wäre ja mal wenns nach skills geht ^^
also ganz auf die lvl verzichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und aufrufzauber wären auch mal nice


----------



## Draco1985 (3. Juni 2009)

Ich muss sagen, das einzige was mich an dem Video stört ist, dass es wieder schwer nach "Sword and Sorcery" aussieht.

IMO hatte FF XIIs Welt "Ivalice" den perfekten Mix aus Sci-Fi und Fantasy. FF XIII sieht wieder so aus, als würde es in die Richtung von FF Xs Zanarkand gehen, also noch mehr Sci-Fi. Schade eigentlich, dass man da wieder einen Schritt zurück macht.


----------



## Tonkra (3. Juni 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, das einzige was mich an dem Video stört ist, dass es wieder schwer nach "Sword and Sorcery" aussieht.



K.a. was "Sword of Sorcery" ist.. es sieht einfach nach FFXI aus.. es hat sogar wieder die gleichen rassen.. galka, hume, tarutaru.. wenn man das im trailer zu FFXIV so deuten kann..


----------



## Draco1985 (3. Juni 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> K.a. was "Sword of Sorcery" ist..



Standard-Fantasy.



> es sieht einfach nach FFXI aus.. es hat sogar wieder die gleichen rassen.. galka, hume, tarutaru.. wenn man das im trailer zu FFXIV so deuten kann..



Ja, das meinte ich. Es sieht zu... gewohnt aus. Die anderen Spiele der jüngeren Final-Fantasy-Vergangenheit hatten da immer einen Originalitätsbonus, von FF X an.


----------



## Solidavius (3. Juni 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Standard-Fantasy.



Ist aber schon bei FFXI nicht der Fall. Die ganzen Monster, Jobs, Zauber etc. stammen mehr aus den FF-Universen, also diverse Mythologien (Avatare wie Ifrit Shiva usw.).
Die Oberwelt ist natürlich schon eher Mittelalterfantasy, aber eher so wie bei FF9 (Luftschiffe etc.).
Denke bei FFXI meint man das vor allem wegen dem etwas realistischerem Look.

(Für uns) Standard Mittelalter-Fantasy ist imo alles was sich viel bei D&D bedient.




Die SE PK war nur ein Q&A für FFXIV ^^

eingefügte Kommentare noch von mir ^^



			
				g4tv schrieb:
			
		

> *FFXIV will be coming to the PS3 & PC. They are currently considering other hardware(including Microsoft hardware!). * _[Anmerkung: Man munkelt, dass es keine 360 Version gibt weil MS kein Crossgaming mit PS3 zulässt. Da MS schon für die FFXI-360-Version viele Ausnahmen gemacht hat, könnte SE wegend er PS3 einen Druck erzeugen damit MS nachgibt und irgendwann doch eine 360-Version erscheint. Oder es passiert das gleiche wie bei Phantasy Star Online und die 360 bekommt eigene Server und bleibt von den anderen getrennt]_
> 
> 
> Q: What are the ties to Final Fantasy XI, if any?
> ...




Wieder Gewichtung auf Story-Präsentation, wird also wie schon FFXI keinen einzigen Konkurrenten im MMORPG-Genre haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (außer FFXI natürlich ^^)


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Juni 2009)

Solidavius schrieb:


> Ist aber schon bei FFXI nicht der Fall. Die ganzen Monster, Jobs, Zauber etc. stammen mehr aus den FF-Universen, also diverse Mythologien (Avatare wie Ifrit Shiva usw.).
> Die Oberwelt ist natürlich schon eher Mittelalterfantasy, aber eher so wie bei FF9 (Luftschiffe etc.).



Dass man diese Wiedererkennungselemente in die Welt reinpackt macht es auch nicht unbedingt besser. Es bleibt dabei, dass die Welt so wie es jetzt aussieht ähnlich wie FF XI recht mittelalterliche Fantasy werden wird, realtiv frei von Sci-Fi-Elementen.

Ich persönlich bin immer eher ein Fan der außergewöhnlichen Settings gewesen, deswegen konnte ich gerade Teil 9 auch nie etwas abgewinnen. Diese zuätzlichen Sci-Fi-Elemente machen einen zusätzlichen reiz aus, das haben nämlich die wenigsten Games derart gut umgesetzt (man schaue sich mal nur an, wie WoWC an dem Spagat spektakulär gescheitert ist).



> (Für uns) Standard Mittelalter-Fantasy ist imo alles was sich viel bei D&D bedient.



Nicht ausschließlich. Deswegen ja der Begriff Sword and Sorcery, es umfasst alles, was sich in weitester Form beim irdischen Mittelalter bedient und es um Fantasy-Elemente erweitert. Dass sich westliche Inkarnationen davon sehr stark auf D&D stützen hat eher etwas mit der prägenden Wirkung von D&D für die meisten frühen P&P-Systeme und damit RPGs allgemein zu tun.


----------



## Solidavius (4. Juni 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Dass man diese Wiedererkennungselemente in die Welt reinpackt macht es auch nicht unbedingt besser. Es bleibt dabei, dass die Welt so wie es jetzt aussieht ähnlich wie FF XI recht mittelalterliche Fantasy werden wird, realtiv frei von Sci-Fi-Elementen.
> 
> Ich persönlich bin immer eher ein Fan der außergewöhnlichen Settings gewesen, deswegen konnte ich gerade Teil 9 auch nie etwas abgewinnen. Diese zuätzlichen Sci-Fi-Elemente machen einen zusätzlichen reiz aus, das haben nämlich die wenigsten Games derart gut umgesetzt (man schaue sich mal nur an, wie WoWC an dem Spagat spektakulär gescheitert ist).
> 
> ...



Also mit anderen Worten du magst Steampunk udn Scienc-Fiction Settings, aber nenne diese dann nicht "außergewöhnlich" und alles wo Schwerter&magie vorkommt gewöhnlich.
Ich nannte ja gerade FF9 weil es ja keine typischen Westmittelalter-Settings beinhaltet und durch die Parallelwelt am Ende auch Science-Fiction dazu kommt. Bei FFXI ist das genauso, die Technologien der untergegangenen Kulturen sind ein ständiges Thema, Ausflüge zu den Toren/Welten der "Götter" sowieso. FFXI hat als Thema ja auch die Zeit der "Abenteurer" und die sollen nicht alle mit dem Auto + GPS etc. durch die Gegend düsen. ^^

Langweilig/gewöhnlich ist für mich der x-te Aufguss von D&D-Standards da ich das schon kenne (als Westlicher Spieler) und es oft eben nicht über Drachen&Feuerzauber hinaus geht was das übernatürliche anbelangt.

Alles was aber anders ist, neuartiges bietet, sei es von den Einfällen, Settings und Design, ist für mich aber interessant, dabei ist es mir aber egal ob es Science-Fiction (welches btw. genauso 08/15 sein kann), der Gegenwart oder auf dem Mittelalter basiert.


Kann wie gesagt nicht verstehen wie man z.B: sowas als Standard-Fantasy oder gewöhnlich einstufen kann:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd1EjhhCbW4&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4p0g8FANoK8&fmt=18


----------



## Solidavius (4. Juni 2009)

neue Infos :-X (inkl. dass diesmal noch mehr Science-Fiction Aspekte gibt, so wie in FF10 und FF13 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




			
				allakhazam schrieb:
			
		

> - FF14 project (coded name : rapture) was started 4 years old. At that time, it might be called FF15.. if SE is working on FF13, and FF14 for the offline version of FF series.
> 
> - Eorzea. is a continent / place name. The world will be called &#12495;&#12452;&#12487;&#12522;&#12531; (HADELN) .
> 
> ...




ign hat auch noch ein paar Fragen genauer erläutert:
http://uk.ps3.ign.com/articles/991/991483p1.html


übrigens noch nicht über Sachen wie kein PvP aufregen, bei FFXI kam das auch erst später als Zusatzbeschäftigung. Soll nur zeigen, dass man PvP wieder nicht als wichtig ansieht und die Rassen nicht aufs Blut verfeindet sind sondern wie menschliche "Rassen" zusammen die Welt bewohnen und gegen die NPC-Horden kämpfen (btw. gab es heute die Meldung, dass der FFXI-Server Siren immer noch ungeschlagen bei Besieged ist, über 2000 mal haben sie die Stadt gegen die Beastmen-Angreifer verteidigt in den Massenkämpfen mit mehreren hunderten Spielen&Gegnern. Leider nicht mein Server  ^^)


----------



## Solidavius (16. Juni 2009)

Man plant ein neues Zahlungsystem für FF14:

Statt monatlich zu bezahlen, soll man nur für die 30 Tage zahlen, an denen man auch gespielt hat.

Dadurch sollen manche Spieler nicht den Drang bekommen, spielen zu müssen weil sie für die Zeit bezahlt haben.


Abrechnung nach Tag klingt klasse :-o
Zumal man dadurch ja spart, wenn man z.B. mal 2 Wochen in Urlaub geht. Zudem muss man dann nicht seinen Account canceln, wenn man mal länger Pause machen will. Man kann einfach aufhören und anfangen wann man will und ohne Reaktivierung etc.

http://ffxiv.zam.com/story.html?story=18415


u.a. weitere Infos:
Eorzea ist zwar nur eine Region in der FF14-Welt, hier spielt sich aber der Großteil des Spiels ab. Ich schätze mal ähnlich wie die Grundkontinente in FFXI, die konnte man auch beliebig erweitern mit Inseln oder eben doch neuen Kontinenten.
Da Eorzea aber so genannt wird wie die FFXI-Welt Vana'diel muss es wohl schon ne andere Gewichtung geben.


----------



## Davatar (16. Juni 2009)

Das klingt echt super mit dem Abrechnungssystem. Wenn ich dran denke wiviele Wochen/Monate ich vermutlich bei WoW verschenkt habe, weil ich mal ein paar Tage nicht on kommen konnte oder in den Ferien war oder sowas, ist das doch himmlisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virikas (24. Juni 2009)

Solidavius schrieb:


> übrigens noch nicht über Sachen wie kein PvP aufregen, bei FFXI kam das auch erst später als Zusatzbeschäftigung. Soll nur zeigen, dass man PvP wieder nicht als wichtig ansieht ...


Was für mich schon ein grosser Pluspunkt ist für das Spiel. Jetzt noch viel Wert auf Gruppenspiel (Solotauglichkeit ist okay, aber Gruppenspiel soll klare Vorteile bringen) legen und das Spiel tönt schon mal grossartig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht, dass ich grundsätzlich etwas gegen PVP habe, aber ich bin der Meinung beides zu vereinen geht fast nicht. Entweder ist die Spielbalance auf PVP oder PVE ausgerichtet, aber nicht auf beides. Zumal viele der tollen Jobs aus FFXI nur dadurch möglich sind, dass es eben sowohl ein (fast) reines PVE und zudem noch gruppenorientiertes Spiel ist.


----------



## Egooz (24. Juni 2009)

Virikas schrieb:


> Was für mich schon ein grosser Pluspunkt ist für das Spiel. Jetzt noch viel Wert auf Gruppenspiel (Solotauglichkeit ist okay, aber Gruppenspiel soll klare Vorteile bringen) legen und das Spiel tönt schon mal grossartig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Seh ich auch so, ich will mal wieder MMOs sehen wo Solo-Content als Lückenfüller und Gruppenspiel Hauptbestandteil ist. Im Moment geht fast jedes MMO den umgekehrten Weg. Und ja ich weiß...alles auf einmal Schichtarbeiter oder Leute die auf ansonsten ausgestorbenen Planeten wohnen wo sich um 3 Uhr Morgens keiner mehr findet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Virikas schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich grundsätzlich etwas gegen PVP habe, aber ich bin der Meinung beides zu vereinen geht fast nicht. Entweder ist die Spielbalance auf PVP oder PVE ausgerichtet, aber nicht auf beides.



Es geht sehr gut wie man in Guild Wars sieht. Aber das bedeutet einen Haufen permanente Arbeit für die Entwickler. Ansonsten du hast schon Recht, in den meisten MMOs geht sowas immer für eine Seite in die Hose was man in WoW ganz gut sehen kann.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Juni 2009)

WoW versucht sich aber auch an Balance von höchstem Niveau, das ist mit den meisten anderen Spielen nicht zu vergleichen.
Man kann das Spiel auch viel einfacher balancen, ganz einfach in dem man den Schwerpunkt auf PvP legt und für PvE jede Klasse so gestaltet das sie entweder unabdingar oder aber einzigartig von den unterstützenden Funktionen her ist.

Das Problem bei dem Solo/Gruppenspiel ist einfach das es entweder garnicht/ineffizient/extrem bescheiden ist oder viel bequemer funktioniert.
Beides wird bei fast keinem Spiel berücksichtigt - zu große Gruppen gefallen mir persönlich z. B. nicht, so wie bei WoW das raiden und Terminabhängige Aktionen muss ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht haben aber dennoch sollte das Gruppenspiel vorhanden sein.. wobei ich bei den Games der letzten Jahre immer weniger Lust auf Gruppen bekommen habe..


----------



## Virikas (25. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> WoW versucht sich aber auch an Balance von höchstem Niveau, das ist mit den meisten anderen Spielen nicht zu vergleichen.
> Man kann das Spiel auch viel einfacher balancen, ganz einfach in dem man den Schwerpunkt auf PvP legt und für PvE jede Klasse so gestaltet das sie entweder unabdingar oder aber einzigartig von den unterstützenden Funktionen her ist.


Ja, aber das Balanceproblem bei WoW ist in meinen Augen auch hausgemacht. Jede Klasse soll alles können was die andere auch kann, keine soll einzigartig sein, aber trotzdem sollen sie doch noch einzigartig von der Spielweise sein. Und das sowohl im PVE wie auch PVP. Irgendwie ein Hund der seinen eigenen Schwanz jagt. 

Für mich ist einfach klar, ich möchte ein Spiel in dem der Spieler als solches "akzeptiert", dass es eine Rollenverteilung gibt in der einfach ganz klar eine bestimmte Klasse am besten für Tätigkeit A geignet ist, dafür bei Tätigkeit B total ineffizient ist. Nur schon weil dies viel einzigartigere und speziellere Klassen zulässt. Funktionieren tut das aber nur, wenn das Spiel an sich mehrheitlich auf Gruppenspiel fixiert ist. Sonst sind die Supporter/Heiler-Klassen nicht selten extrem benachteiligt weil sie solo klare Nachteile haben, im Gruppenspiel aber wieder genug davon vorhanden sein sollen weil ja sonst die solotauglichen "Damageklassen" am heulen sind. 

Lässt sich ansonsten auch dadurch lösen, dass es Monster gibt welche anfällig auf Heilsprüche sind. Siehe gerade die Untoten in FFXI (generell sind diese speziellen Monstereigenheiten auch etwas das ich wieder haben möchte) die effektiv totgeheilt werden können. 



> Das Problem bei dem Solo/Gruppenspiel ist einfach das es entweder garnicht/ineffizient/extrem bescheiden ist oder viel bequemer funktioniert.
> Beides wird bei fast keinem Spiel berücksichtigt - zu große Gruppen gefallen mir persönlich z. B. nicht, so wie bei WoW das raiden und Terminabhängige Aktionen muss ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht haben aber dennoch sollte das Gruppenspiel vorhanden sein.. wobei ich bei den Games der letzten Jahre immer weniger Lust auf Gruppen bekommen habe..


Zu grosse Gruppen muss ich auch nicht haben. Aber es sollte meiner Meinung nach so sein, dass beim Leveln eine 2-4 Leute Gruppe klare Vorteile hat. Für "wichtige und grosse" Sachen (wie z.B. die AF Armours in FFXI) sollten dann eine Gruppe von 5-6 Leuten nötig sein und für ganz dicke Brocken so 10-15. Von Raids mit 40 Spielern halte ich persönlich auch nicht mehr so viel. 

Bezüglich weniger Lust auf Gruppen generell, das ist bei mir sehr stark Community abhängig. Hier kommt es in meinen Augen einfach sehr stark darauf an, welches Zielpublikum angesprochen wird. Werden die alten PVE Hasen angesprochen sehe ich hier weniger Probleme. Soll auch das "Basher" Publikum angesprochen werden sehe ich auch hier wieder schwarz und volle Ignore Listen. 

Handkehrum habe ich es bei FFXI trotz 2-3 Jahren Spielzeit nicht geschafft einen Spieler auf Ignore zu setzen. Handkehrum habe ich auch kaum oder sogar gar keine "Dèãthkrìégèèr" oder ähnliches rumlaufen sehen. Es liegt halt schon auch am Spieleentwickler, welches Spielepublikum er sich an Bord holen will. 

Mach das Spiel primär gruppenlastig und die ganzen selbstsüchtigen Egomanen werden automatisch wieder gehen.


----------



## Solidavius (25. Juni 2009)

Virikas schrieb:


> Bezüglich weniger Lust auf Gruppen generell, das ist bei mir sehr stark Community abhängig. Hier kommt es in meinen Augen einfach sehr stark darauf an, welches Zielpublikum angesprochen wird. Werden die alten PVE Hasen angesprochen sehe ich hier weniger Probleme. Soll auch das "Basher" Publikum angesprochen werden sehe ich auch hier wieder schwarz und volle Ignore Listen.
> 
> Handkehrum habe ich es bei FFXI trotz 2-3 Jahren Spielzeit nicht geschafft einen Spieler auf Ignore zu setzen. Handkehrum habe ich auch kaum oder sogar gar keine "Dèãthkrìégèèr" oder ähnliches rumlaufen sehen. Es liegt halt schon auch am Spieleentwickler, welches Spielepublikum er sich an Bord holen will.
> 
> Mach das Spiel primär gruppenlastig und die ganzen selbstsüchtigen Egomanen werden automatisch wieder gehen.



Ich hab auch mehr den Community-Aspekt im Hinterkopf wenn ich an PvP denke. Zwar sind Kämpfe/Grund-Konflikte zwischen den Spielern und nicht nur NPCs natürlich interessant, aber sorgen für ganz neue Probleme.
Z.B. halte ich die Teilung der Spielerschaft in WoW für ein zweischneidiges Schwert und IMO wirkt sich das auch auf die Community aus bzw. welche Spieler angelockt werden.

Bei FFXI  wie dann auch FFXIV spielen allen Länder und alle Plattformen zusammen, da passt das Gemeinschaftskonzept auch besser. Zudem hab ich dann mehr Spieler mit denen ich richtig interagieren kann statt ihnen nur die Birne einzuschlagen.
Es gibt dann nur einen sportlichen Wettstreit um die "Kontrolle" von Gebieten sowie eben als Team-Minispiel ausgelegtes PvP (was man aber auch einfach nutzen kann wenn man sich mal gegen einen anderen Spieler messen will, hier geht es dann aber nicht um Items usw.).

Das muss ja auch nicht gleich "heile Welt" bedeuten, gerade in den Story-cutscenes wie auch schnippischen Spielerkommentaren werden Rassen und Nationen aufs Korn genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ganze hat halt eher einen realen Hintergrund, die Nationen wurden geeint (und hatten sich früher auch bekriegt) durch den Kampf gegen den gemeinsamen Feind.


Zudem wurde ja schon angedeutet, dass sie die Sache mit den Massenkämpfen in FFXIV dann etwas ausweiten wollen. IMO lässt sich das deutlich besser realisieren und organisieren, wenn die eine Seite aus NPCs besteht.
Ich würde sehr gerne sehen wie sie das Besieged-Konzept in die nächste Generation bringen.
Jetzt schon ist es ziemlich cool mit bis zu 700 herbeigerufenen Spielern gegen Gegnerwellen um Gegnerwellen zu kämpfen, die man zuvor noch bei ihrem Marsch zur Stadt beobachten kann. Unterstützt sowie aufgestachelt durch die NPC-Generäle der Stadt macht das schon Fun, nur technisch ist es eben beschränkter da nicht alle Charaktere/Gegner gleichzeitig angezeigt werden können.
Im Campaign-System mit vielen kleineren Schlachten macht sich das Konzept noch mehr bemerkbar, mit menschlichen Gegnern könnte man es nie hinbekommen dass zu jeder Zeit irgendwo eine Schlacht läuft.


Aber ja, klare Rollenverteilung halte ich für wichtig, gerade wegen dem Gruppenspiel. Wobei in FFXIV ja auch noch mehr casual/solo möglich sein soll.

Nur als Beispiel: es ist sicher kein Zufall, dass auch nach den neuesten Statistiken in FFXI der White Mage (also der primär reine Heiler) der am meisten gelevelte/verwendete Job ist:
http://www.playonline.com/ff11us/guide/dev...ensus/09/3.html


----------



## Solidavius (4. August 2009)

durch scans gibt es ein paar neue Infos:

Galka-ähnliche Rasse heißt *Roegadyn*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tarutaru-ähnliche Rasse heißt *Lalafell*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hume-ähnliche Rasse heißt *Hyuran*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neue Charaktermodelle für die Mithra-ähnliche Rasse (unten, 1. von rechts) und die Elvaan-ähnliche Rasse (unten 2. +3 . von rechts):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


unten links noch ein Vertreter der Roegadyn, oben 1. + 2. von rechts sind Lalafells und 1. + 2. von links Hyurans.

Ob es noch mehr Rassen und vielleicht diesmal Vertreter des 2. Geschlechts für Mithra und Roegadyn gibt, ist unklar (aber hier sieht man nichts davon und das ist wohl Absicht :/ ).

Der Charaktereditor wird diesmal sehr umfangreich sein.


Das Klassen-System ist *abhängig von der Waffe/Gegenstand* den man verwendet/angelegt hat. Dementsprechend werden auch darüber die Fähigkeiten verbessert etc. (ein klassisches Erfahrungspunkte-System für normale Level wird es in FF14 ja nicht geben)

4 übergreifende Kategorien sind bisher bekannt mit jeweils zwei von den Entwicklern bisher genannten Jobs (kA ob man wieder kombinieren kann, aber ziemlich wahrscheinlich wegen dem genialen FFXI-System).

*Fighter*: Swordsman, Archer. Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sorcerer*: Enchanter, Warlock. Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Crafter*: Blacksmith, Cook. Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gatherer*: Gardener, Fisherman. Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da craft-only Jobs ja keine wirkliche Kampfalternative darstellen, würde es mich nicht wundern wenn man die Jobs diesmal jederzeit (mit Kampf/instanz-Beschränkung) wechseln könnte statt nur im Moghouse wie in FFXI (apropos, Housing wird es wohl wieder geben wenn es schon nen Gardener gibt ^^), macht durch die Ausrüstungs-Bindung ja auch Sinn. Oh und ich denke man wird mit so einem System wieder ohne Beschränkungen jeden Job mit jeder Rasse/Geschlecht ausüben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2009)

Solidavius schrieb:


> Oh und ich denke man wird mit so einem System wieder ohne Beschränkungen jeden Job mit jeder Rasse/Geschlecht ausüben können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Davon gehe ich auch mal stark aus hmm war ja ein Teil was in der Allgemeinheit sehr gut angenommen wurde und sich Momentan auch von anderen Unterscheidet hmm also wärs fast dämmlich das nicht beizubehalten.


----------



## Solidavius (5. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Davon gehe ich auch mal stark aus hmm war ja ein Teil was in der Allgemeinheit sehr gut angenommen wurde und sich Momentan auch von anderen Unterscheidet hmm also wärs fast dämmlich das nicht beizubehalten.



was man bisher aus den Übersetzungen herauslesen kann, wird es wohl wieder so sein. Die Rassen sollen sich in ihren Atributen noch etwas weniger unterscheiden als in FFXI, das wird das ganze noch etwas verbessern.
Es soll allerdings noch geheime Fähigkeitenunterschiede zwischen den Geschlechtern geben,aber was wird wohl nichts fundamentales sein.

gibt noch 2 neue Bider:


- Elvaan-ähnliche Rasse in der Totalen (wird Elezen oder so ähnlich heißen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Mithra-ähnliche Rasse heißt nun *Miqo'te*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dadurch dass sie bei den meisten Beispielen weiße haut+Haare gewählt haben, sehen sie aus wie die Ark Angels aus FFXI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





dann noch ein paar Infos aus den Übersetzungen diverser Quellen, manches ist noch ein wenig unklar, muss man vollständige Scans und Übersetzungen abwarten. Bzw. auf der Gamescom wird SE FF14 ja vielleicht genauer und bereits in englisch/deutsch vorstellen.



> Hyuran: 2 clans - midlanders and highlanders
> Elezen: the original race of Eorzea, oppose the Hyurans, developed hearing
> Roegadyn: more human looking than Galkans, their base is in the north and there are a lot of fishermen
> Lalafell: based in the south, agricultural, high intelligence, not many females
> ...





> Stages:
> Desert City - Uldaha
> Forest City - Gridania
> Ocean City - Rimsa Rominsa
> ...





> Guild Leave:
> - these are passes of trust you obtain from guilds
> - a Leave is not a quest. it's a card.
> - you can mix your Leaves with other players' Leaves
> ...






> Ethelite (sp?)
> - installations that can warp you to your adventuring spot instantly
> 
> Interview
> ...




meiste klingt gut bzw. hat man nach FFXI erwartet (eigener Tag/Nacht Zyklus etc.).

Bin aber kein Fan von Waffen/Rüstungs-Abnutzung und hätte auch gern wieder die typischen FF-jobs drin gesehen.

Wie erwartet wird man die Jobs jederzeit wechseln können, aber es ist krass, dass das sogar mitten im Kampf gehen soll Oo (dadurch z.B. solo angenehmer möglich, einfach zum heilen den Job wechseln also ne andere Ausrüstung/Waffe anlegen - genug Platz im Inventar soll es dafür ja geben ^^)


----------



## Solidavius (6. August 2009)

und jetzt gibt es erste abfotografierte Bilder (teils sogar von Screenshots) der Umgebungen von FFXIV 

kleinere Übersicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



größere Ansichten, teils von anderen Bildern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zur Erinnerung noch ein Bild aus der ingame+real-time Szene aus dem Trailer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




die Umgebungen sind roar ^^, man bedenke noch das ganze wird dazu komplette Tageswechsel sowie Wetterwechsel haben. Die FFXI-Skyboxen (auch hier Wetter, dynamische Wolken und sogar Sternbilder) sind selbst heute noch eine der besten und sorgen für Atmosphäre.


Die Guild Leaves:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und auch die Elvaan-ähnliche Rasse hat nun einen offiziellen Namen: *Elezen*


die drei potentiellen Startstädte (kA ob das die offizielle Schreibweise ist):


> Uldaha in the desert, Gridania in the forest, and Rimsa-Rominsa in the seaside




jetzt dürfte der 9 Seiten Artikel aus dem japansichen magazin aber durch sein ^^, aber vermutlich wird man eh noch viel mehr auf der Gamescom sehen (ist schon fest angekündigt, vielleicht ja bereits spielbare Versionen)


----------



## Solidavius (6. August 2009)

und zur Vervollständigung noch die kompletten Scans des ganzen Artikels:
an sich aber fast nix neues.

http://www.ffring.com/pages/?img=news/06-08-2009/ff14-01.jpg
http://www.ffring.com/pages/?img=news/06-08-2009/ff14-02.jpg
http://www.ffring.com/pages/?img=news/06-08-2009/ff14-05.jpg
im folgenden Bild sieht man einen Größenvergleich der Rassen (wobei man sicher wie bei FFXI wieder die Größe etwas variieren kann jeweils), zudem wie gesagt den offiziellen Namen Elezen  der Elvaanähnlichen:
http://www.ffring.com/pages/?img=news/06-08-2009/ff14-03.jpg
http://www.ffring.com/pages/?img=news/06-08-2009/ff14-04.jpg
http://www.ffring.com/pages/?img=news/06-08-2009/ff14-06.jpg


----------



## Solidavius (7. August 2009)

Heft ist raus und die Infos landen nun auch auf der offiziellen (US) FF14 Seite:
*http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/*
Sehr nett alles nachzulesen wie gewohnt ^^
Hoffe die Miqo'te sind nicht wirklich so scheu wie hier dargestellt wird, ein Stamm von zaubernden Galkas klingt dafür belustigend ^^

ein paar der neuen Umgebungs-Sceens fehlen, die gibt es aber hier in HD:
http://game.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/...807_307582.html
(ganz unten)


jetzt mal die gamescom abwarten, bisher ist das alles aber schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terracresta (12. August 2009)

Mit den vorgestellten Rassen macht es weniger den Eindruck eines eigenständigen Spiels als vielmehr eines grafisch aufgebohrten FFXI. 
Die Proportionen der Chars find ich aber schon bei FFXI seltsam und entsprechen nicht grad meinem Geschmack, liegt wohl an den kleinen Köpfen der größeren Rassen.

Im Übrigen bezieht sich das Exklusiv fast immer auf die Konsolenbranche, darum kommen mitunter auch Exklusivtitel für PC, aber nicht für andere Konsolen.


----------



## Solidavius (19. August 2009)

Von der alpha-Version auf der Gamescom, Spiel ist sogar hier schon in deutsch (arbeiten aber scheinbar eigentlich schon mit der Beta-Version)

erste abgefilmte Gameplay-Videos:
http://gamevideos.1up.com/video/id/25995
etwas undeutlicher:
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/gc-09-final-fantasy/54449

Charakteranimationen/Mimik:
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/gc-09-final-fantasy/54445


----------



## Solidavius (19. August 2009)

noch ein paar Videos, wieder abgefilmt aber in HD:

http://gamevideos.1up.com/video/id/25997/bigger
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/gc-09-final-fantasy/54468
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/gc-09-final-fantasy/54470





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidavius (20. August 2009)

Interview mit vielen Infos:



> Below we have the results of player asked questions from FFXIVCore.com that was asked to Hiromichi Tanaka about FFXIV. Grab a cup of coffee or something nice, such as orange juice and please enjoy reading our exclusive interview with the producer of FFXIV himself.
> 
> 
> >>>In the alpha I wasn't able to jump, will there be jumping in FFXIV? And swimming? Maybe even climbing?
> ...




Full Voice acting inkl. FFXI-bekannte Cutscenes und zonenfreie Welt, roaaaaaar
und wie es aussieht, macht man wirklich dieses System mit einer Gebühr für 30 unabhängige Tage statt pro Monat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (20. August 2009)

Wenn ich nicht über nen Felsen springen kann, hat das Spiel schon verloren, egal wie gut es sonst aussieht! Ich denke man kann springen so implementieren das man nicht in versuchung gerät dauer zu jumpen!


----------



## Solidavius (20. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht über nen Felsen springen kann, hat das Spiel schon verloren, egal wie gut es sonst aussieht! Ich denke man kann springen so implementieren das man nicht in versuchung gerät dauer zu jumpen!



IMO sollte man nur über etwas (bis Hüfthöhe bzw. Kopfhöhe der Lalafells die sich dann hochziehen können) hinübersteigen können, so wie sie es ja vielleicht noch einbauen.

Für mich ist Springen wie in WoW eher ein "no-go" (ob mir ein Spiel gefällt mache ich eher von anderen Faktoren abhängig lol). Dauernd macht irgendwer Bunnyhopping und es zerstört die Atmo, solange sie wie es bis jetzt aussieht wieder ein gutes Charaktergefühl (die auch nicht so aus der Umgebung rausstehen wie z.B. bei WoW) einbauen inkl. guter Animationen etc. bin ich schon halbwegs zufrieden.


----------



## Havamal (20. August 2009)

Ja das meine ich mit realistischen springen!MMOs versagen meiner Meinung nach kläglich in Terrain Exploration,dort wo springen möglich ist, ist es eher ein FPS artiges springen, mir wärs lieber wenn es implementiert würde als essentieller Teil des Gameplays, mit all dem was du vorgeschlagen hast festhalten an vorsprüngen klettern etc! All das würde MMOs nur noch viel mehr Tiefe geben! Eine Art Staminameter, den man durch Stats steigern kann bestimmt dann wie viel man springen und wie lange man sich festhalten und klettern kann etc, wär mal eine vernünftige Umsetzung! 
Vor allem da FFXIV so genialle Animationen hat, von dem was ich bisher gesehen habe, würde es das Gameplay noch um eine Stufe höher heben. Allein vom Video fühlte ich mich schon mehr in die Welt gezogen als bei WOW oder WAR. Was auch an der realistischen Laufgeschwindigkeit liegt und den Animationen die einem wiklich das Gefühl geben den Boden zu berühren!

Es ist schade Das sich MMORPGs sich zu sehr darauf versteifen nur RPGs zu sein ,wenn die riesigen Welten gerade dazu einladen noch ein paar Adventure Mechaniken dazu zu packen!


----------



## Bakual (20. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Ja das meine ich mit realistischen springen!MMOs versagen meiner Meinung nach kläglich in Terrain Exploration,dort wo springen möglich ist, ist es eher ein FPS artiges springen, mir wärs lieber wenn es implementiert würde als essentieller Teil des Gameplays, mit all dem was du vorgeschlagen hast festhalten an vorsprüngen klettern etc! All das würde MMOs nur noch viel mehr Tiefe geben! Eine Art Staminameter, den man durch Stats steigern kann bestimmt dann wie viel man springen und wie lange man sich festhalten und klettern kann etc, wär mal eine vernünftige Umsetzung!


Bis zunem gewissen Grad ist das witzig, ab nem bestimmten "Schwierigkeitsgrad" wirds nervig für die welche Jump'n'run ned toll finden. In EQ2 kannst du hüpfen und für manche Zonen ist das durchaus auch benötigt, sonst fällst zB runter oder kommst ned an nen Schalter ran. Klettern geht an bestimmten Stellen. Aber es verbraucht keine Stamina, du kannst also in de Felswand Pause machen wenn du magst.
Fürs Springen gibts dann gebastelte Sprungstiefel oder Rassenfähigkeiten damit du etwas weiter kommst, aber ansonsten hat jeder dieselben Voraussetzungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So find ichs auch ok und elementar, weiter würd ichs nicht gross treiben. Aber bissel hüpfen muss sein, sonst fühl ich mich an den Boden genagelt.


----------



## Havamal (20. August 2009)

Für die die nicht klettern können gibs dann ein Seil vom Team Kollegen und das Gelächter im Ventrillo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidavius (20. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Ja das meine ich mit realistischen springen!MMOs versagen meiner Meinung nach kläglich in Terrain Exploration,dort wo springen möglich ist, ist es eher ein FPS artiges springen, mir wärs lieber wenn es implementiert würde als essentieller Teil des Gameplays, mit all dem was du vorgeschlagen hast festhalten an vorsprüngen klettern etc! All das würde MMOs nur noch viel mehr Tiefe geben! Eine Art Staminameter, den man durch Stats steigern kann bestimmt dann wie viel man springen und wie lange man sich festhalten und klettern kann etc, wär mal eine vernünftige Umsetzung!
> Vor allem da FFXIV so genialle Animationen hat, von dem was ich bisher gesehen habe, würde es das Gameplay noch um eine Stufe höher heben. Allein vom Video fühlte ich mich schon mehr in die Welt gezogen als bei WOW oder WAR. Was auch an der realistischen Laufgeschwindigkeit liegt und den Animationen die einem wiklich das Gefühl geben den Boden zu berühren!
> 
> Es ist schade Das sich MMORPGs sich zu sehr darauf versteifen nur RPGs zu sein ,wenn die riesigen Welten gerade dazu einladen noch ein paar Adventure Mechaniken dazu zu packen!




achso, dein 1. Post klang so wie "kein Sprungknopf, kein Kauf" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, stimme da sehr zu. Sowas macht die Welt einfach etwas glaubhafter und es ist nervig wenn man nicht über einen halben meter hohen Vorsprung kommt und Außenrum laufen muss. Gegen richtige Kletterpassagen hätte ich auch nichts, z.B. dass man nur so zu einem entlegenen Dungeon kommt, sieht dann sicher nett aus wenn die ganze Party vorsichtig (falls man es mit Fallschaden macht etc.) da hin klettert. 
Ist halt bisher eher so ne Sache für Action-RPGs/MMOs, z.B. bei Monster Hunter.



hier noch eine Übersetzung eines anderen Interviews (Famitsu):
http://ffxiv.zam.com/forum.html?game=268&a...um=4&page=1


außerdem gibt es ne Menge direct-Feed-screens (aber nur in kleiner Auflösung) vom Gamescom-Areal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




außerdem gibt es eine kurze abegfilmte Demonstration des Tag/Nacht Zyklus und der Wettereffekte/veränderungen.
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/gc-09-final-fantasy/54649




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da die Welt ja jetzt offen ist und nicht mehr in Areale unterteil wie bei FF11 (also mit Ladezeiten und bestimmten Verbindungswegen), hoffe ich mal nicht dass man von so nem Blitz getroffen werden kann 


weitere Klassen:
Martial Artist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bow User



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tailor 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Axe User



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und ein paar FF14 Varianten von allgemeinen FF-Monstern:

Ahriman



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Behemoth(?)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morbol:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cactus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und obwohl gesagt wurde, dass es noch keine Pet-Klasse gibt, sieht das sehr nach der Puppe der FFXI Puppetmaster aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (20. August 2009)

Die Landschaft is extrem schön aber ohne springen seh ich da ne Menge Gebiete wo man nicht hin kann!


----------



## Solidavius (20. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Die Landschaft is extrem schön aber ohne springen seh ich da ne Menge Gebiete wo man nicht hin kann!



 naja die ist zerklüftet aber seh da keine Grund wieso man da ohne zu springen gar nicht überall hinkommen sollte, bei einigen FFXI Arealen ja auch nicht viel anders.


----------



## Havamal (20. August 2009)

Wär natürlich schade  bei solch optisher Pracht dann plötzlich durch Terrain Mauern am erkunden gehindert zu werden! Die Landschaft ist zu schön dafür, was mir wirklich fut gefällt man fühlt sich viel mehr in Landschaft eingebunden, was auch an der Kamera und and den detailierten Animationen liegen mag!
Sieht sehr nach Monster Hunter aus!


----------



## Solidavius (3. September 2009)

Bebilderte Erklärung des Ablauf der Guildleve Quests und des Kampfsystems (z.B. kein Auto-attack):
http://ffxiv.zam.com/story.html?story=19522

ein paar der Klassen und Gegner beschrieben/bebildert:
http://ffxiv.zam.com/story.html?story=19521


kleines Inteview mit Tanaka:


> * Like the religion of Altana in FFXI, “[Eorzea] will have its own religion. It’ll be a really unique type of world,” he says.
> * As to the aesthetic of the game, Tanaka explained that “This time with the world of Eorzea, what we’re trying to achieve is a very unique world. It’s going to be difficult to say whether it’s in the future or in the past. It’ll have some type of sci-fi element to it, and at the same time having medieval elements, so it’s really going to be difficult to say what type of world it’s going to be.”
> * By way of explanation of the weapons/class system, he said that the goal is "flexibility" and "variety."
> * As we knew before, surnames may be added to the game. However, Tanaka explained that the goal of such an addition is to facilitate easier name transfers for FFXI veterans attached to their current monikers.
> * Finally, Tanaka expressed happiness that Nobuo Uematsu will be doing the score for FFXIV. “As he’s very busy, we didn’t expect him to do all of the music for FFXIV, but this time he kindly suggested that he would take care of the whole [score]," he said.




noch ein paar Infos aus der Dengeki:


> * All 4 languages will have a simultaneous release
> * Auto-translate function is planned. They want to improve it, but not too much so as to make it confusing
> * Skill level will determine what equipment you can wear. There will be a skill cap.
> * Crafting can be a full-time job this time around. You skill-up just like a battle-oriented job and have unique Guildleves tailored to your class.
> ...


----------



## Havamal (4. September 2009)

Neue Videos von der PAX

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/gc-09-final-fantasy/55341

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/gc-09-final-fantasy/55343

klingt echt super


----------



## Solidavius (24. September 2009)

Der tolle neue Trailer von der TGS in HD&englisch:
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/tgs-09-final-fantasy/56512

roar 

Die Cutscenes für Quests/Missionen werden so geil ^^ (die Details, Gesichtsanimationen etc), man stelle sich nur mal die von FFXI (CoP z.B.) mit dieser Grafik/Präsentation vor (und genau das werden sie ja quasi ^^).
Falls es wer nicht erkennt: die erste Szene in der Stadt, die Szene mit dem Roegadyn und der knienden Miqo'te sowie die Szene mit dem Kampf auf dem Boot sind ingame ^^

Der Vibe der Stadtszenen gefällt mir auch sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidavius (8. Oktober 2009)

neue Infos in der US Variante der offiziellen FFXIV Seite:
http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/


bisher bekannte "Klassen" (man wechselt ja eher durch die Waffe/Arbeitsgerät einfach fließend die Fähigkeiten, nur eben nicht innerhalb eines Kampfes) inkl. der offiziellen englischen Namen:

*Disciplines of War*:
- Archer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Lancer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Gladiator



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Marauder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Pugilist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Disciplines of Magic*:
- Thaumaturge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Disciplines of the Land*:
- Botanist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Disciplines of the Hand*:
- Alchemist (alembic)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Blacksmith (cross-pein hammer)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Culinarian (skillet)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Tanner (headknife)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Weaver (needle)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



? Tailor (nicht auf der Webseite, vielleicht eigentlich Weaver?)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Teils mit Beschreibung.
Gleiches gilt für den Monster abschnitt.

1 neuer Gameplay-Screenshot (+ingame&CGI aus dem neuen Trailer)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


super ^^ die neue Musik auf der Seite (aus dem Spiel/von Uematsu) ist auch wieder nett.


zur PC-Version:


> The Specs
> 
> Right now, the game is being developed with DirectX 9 in mind. They looked into DirectX 10 and the machines currently available on the market as well. In the end, they decided that DirectX 9 was the best choice. Tanaka says they will also work on how to incorporate new technology in the future. Expect that you will need a computer on the high end of the current market to play FFXIV. They were told the specs for FFXI were too high when that game was released 7 years ago but look at the situation now.
> 
> ...


aus diesem Artikel:
http://www.eorzeapedia.com/2009/09/28/game...-komoto-at-tgs/


----------



## Egooz (11. Oktober 2009)

Die Bilder sehen echt klasse aus. 

Die Entscheidung auf DX9 zu bauen find ich ebenfalls sehr gut, man sieht z.B. auch bei AoC und den Screenshots hier was man da grafisch noch rausholen kann. Für die Performance ist es i.d.R. auch angenehmer und DX10 wird bestimmt relativ schnell zusätzlich angeboten. 

Die Rüstungen sehen unglaublich detailliert aus, Crafting scheint auch nette Animationen zu bekommen. Kein Levelsystem und und und....

Ich freu mich einfach drauf. Weiß jemand ob wir eine Lokalisierung bekommen?


----------



## Solidavius (11. Oktober 2009)

Egooz schrieb:


> Ich freu mich einfach drauf. Weiß jemand ob wir eine Lokalisierung bekommen?



Erscheint weltweit zeitgleich und ist lokalisiert in Japanisch, Englisch, Französisch und Deutsch.


übrigens: auch wenn es keine Charakterlevel an sich gibt wird man trotzdem "etwas" leveln. Man bekommt Skillpunkte für die Ausübung der Fähigkeiten (Schwertkampf etc.) je nach aktueller "Klasse" (also wenn man etwas macht wird man eben immer besser darin, bekommt weitere Attacken usw.).


----------



## Egooz (12. Oktober 2009)

Solidavius schrieb:


> Erscheint weltweit zeitgleich und ist lokalisiert in Japanisch, Englisch, Französisch und Deutsch.


Supi, klingt auf jeden Fall nach nem Plan das Spiel zugänglicher machen wollen als den "Vorgänger".





Solidavius schrieb:


> übrigens: auch wenn es keine Charakterlevel an sich gibt wird man trotzdem "etwas" leveln. Man bekommt Skillpunkte für die Ausübung der Fähigkeiten (Schwertkampf etc.) je nach aktueller "Klasse" (also wenn man etwas macht wird man eben immer besser darin, bekommt weitere Attacken usw.).



Jep das ist mir bewusst und kennt man ja aus einigen Spielen schon so.

Ich habs mittlerweile einfach satt, dass in den meisten Spielen das Leveln des Charakters als Timesink eingebaut wird um die Zugänglichkeit zu bestimmten Gebieten hinaus zu zögern.
Auch aus Rollenspielsicht ergeben Spielerlevel für mich keinen Sinn, es sei denn man würde es mit "Alter" verknüpfen um eine Entwicklung vom Kind zum Erwachsenen darzustellen. 

Charakterentwicklung ist auch ohne Spielerlevel möglich...auch wenns für viele unvorstellbar ist da sie durch Blizzard und co so geformt wurden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts schon einen (unter Vorbehalt zu genießenden) Zeitplan für evtl. Betatests, OB, Release?


----------



## Solidavius (13. Oktober 2009)

Egooz schrieb:


> Gibts schon einen (unter Vorbehalt zu genießenden) Zeitplan für evtl. Betatests, OB, Release?



Erst erfolgt ein weltweiter Betatest mit einer kleinen Anzahl von Spielern und auch zunächst nur für Abschnitte einiger Stunden was dann aber gesteigert wird, zumindest diese Tests werden nur mit der PC Version gemacht.
Danach erfolgt eine Stresstest mit bis zu 80.000 Spielern
Am Ende wird es dann eine Open Beta geben, man glaubt diese noch innerhalb des nächsten halben Jahres anbieten zu können (was auf einen Release der Vollversion im Sommer hindeutet, wobei sie eigentlich schon noch was zu tun haben laut eigenen Angaben).


----------



## cuddles 123 (17. Dezember 2009)

Für das Spiel ist jetzt auch eine Anmeldung zum Betatest möglich.

Klick!


----------



## Solidavius (24. Dezember 2009)

mal wieder hat SE neue Infos und Bilder rausgerückt.

das meiste kann man auf der offiziellen Seite erfahren:
http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/
einen weiteren Track des Uematsu Soundtracks kann man sich dort auch anhören.


bilder umfassen z.B.

neue Szenen aus dem CGI-Intro:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






neue Gameplay&ingame-Screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






sowie ein paar Beispiele aus dem Charakter-Editor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wie gesagt noch mehr auf der offiziellen Seite.
Dort kann man nun auch weitere Details zur (Hintergrund)Story nachlesen.
Die Hauptantagonisten sind das hochtechnologisierte Garlean Empire sowie diverse primitive beast tribes, welche die Primals beschworen haben.


----------



## cuddles 123 (31. März 2010)

Hab gerade ein nettes Video gefunden mit Ingame Bildern.
Sprache ist noch Japanisch. 

FINAL FANTASY XIV "Life in Eorzea" #1


----------



## Ssu (2. April 2010)

cuddles schrieb:


> Hab gerade ein nettes Video gefunden mit Ingame Bildern.
> Sprache ist noch Japanisch.
> 
> FINAL FANTASY XIV "Life in Eorzea" #1



Hier die englische Uebersetzung:

Life in Eorzea #1

Riekom: Hi, I’m Square Enix’s Riekom.
Julia: I’m Julia.
Aratam: I’m Aratam.
Riekom: Final Fantasy XIV’s alpha test is just around the corner!
Aratam: Oh, cool.
Riekom: Today we’re bringing you a quick look at Eorzea’s Limsa Lominsa.
Julia and Aratam are impressed.
Riekom: How about this view, huh?
Julia: It’s amazing. What a radiant sea!
Aratam: It definitely has a great, unique feel to it.
Julia: These must be shops.
Aratam: So many great-looking things are lined up. I’m having fun just window-shopping!
Riekom: I’m sure I’ll be spending a LOT of gil here.
Riekom: There’s even fish, and…

All three: Oh! CHOCOBO!

Riekom: There are many different kinds of people working in the city.

Aratam: Aw, she’s crying. I wonder if her boyfriend dumped her?
Riekom: Are you stupid or something? She’s slicing ONIONS.

Aratam: Such realistic movements!
Julia: We can even see the salt he’s putting in.

Riekom: I love cooking, so I feel right at home here.

All three: Oh! HAMBURGER STEAK!

Riekom: We’re also going to show you some character emotes.
Boys: Lalafell~

Creepy Mystery Voice: CUUUUUUTE…

Aratam: She’s dancing!
Riekom: The person controlling this Lalafell is a 30 year old guy.

Creepy Mystery Voice (Julia?): D’OH!

Riekom: This is just the first video, so we can’t show you very much. Sorry!
Riekom: From here on out, we’ll be showing you a lot of things from Eorzea through video, so look forward to it!


----------



## Tonkra (12. April 2010)

Lange nichts mehr gehört.. der alpha test ist gestartet und mehrere spieler testen das spiel schon .. Einige spoiler gibt es schon bereits (meistens werden diese aber wieder schnell gelöscht leider)

Absolut amazing .. Die Opening cutscene in INGAME grafik und englischer sprachausgabe (mal sehn wie lange das online bleibt)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTndvKfS1sM&playnext_from=TL&videos=ENLgZNLVp5A&feature=rec-LGOUT-exp_fresh%2Bdiv-1r-5-HM[/YOUTUBE]

Walking around Pooky Poo
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg0iL_0ovEI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Lalafell Emotes (etwas ruckelig, sind aufnahmen von einem lifestream)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg0iL_0ovEI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Qonix (6. Juni 2010)

*miep*


----------



## Rethelion (7. Juni 2010)

Dann hast du doch sicher die Betatest-Vereinbarung, insbesondere den Punkt 2.6(d) durchgelesen,oder?
Falls nicht, hol das mal eben nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> So, bin nun auch Tester.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kann man auch abkürzen, du darfst dich nichtmal als Betatester outen.


----------



## Qonix (7. Juni 2010)

Hmm, habs wohl überlesen.

Man kanns ja auch übertreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (7. Juni 2010)

So, für den PS3 Betatest angemeldet mit Promo-Code.
Jetzt heisst es nur noch warten, aber ich hab ja noch FF13 zum Zeit totschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

